

The MIT Red Balloon Challenge Pyramid Scheme - splat
http://balloon.media.mit.edu/carpdiem/

======
mikhael
it's not a pyramid scheme. if you read it carefully, it's actually an inverse-
pyramid scheme. the payouts are limited and well defined.

